# Agile Interceptor Pro 27 Tribal Green



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

The first batch of the Interceptor Pro 27s are in at Rondo

Agile Interceptor Pro 27 Tribal Green at HomeOld


----------



## Edroz (Feb 25, 2008)

have you already ordered yours, Steve?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 25, 2008)

Is this a combination of the two?


----------



## skinhead (Feb 25, 2008)

Agile is pure win


----------



## Edroz (Feb 25, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Is this a combination of the two?



it's just the Interceptor Pro with a 27" scale


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

God damnit, that sort of makes me wish I had waited...naw...thats what the next one is for


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 25, 2008)

nice to see the price is the same


----------



## playstopause (Feb 25, 2008)

Edroz said:


> have you already ordered yours, Steve?



 Probably.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> nice to see the price is the same



+1 gotta love Agile & Rondo.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn! GAS!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 25, 2008)

Stop it Steve!! 

GAS sucks.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn - this has me really thinking of selling my UV.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 25, 2008)

EDiT: Double post


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Probably.



I refuse to comment on the grounds I may incriminate myself


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 25, 2008)

Penny counting time!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

technomancer said:


> I refuse to comment on the grounds I may incriminate myself



You have a sickness huh?  j/k wish I could too!!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> You have a sickness huh?  j/k wish I could too!!!



Well actually I'll probably end up selling the 25 before too long... I'm realizing I prefer 27" scale guitars.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

o0o0o0o0o. Yeah, after I heard there was a 27" scale coming out of the same model, I kind of wanted to wait, but decided I'll pursue a 27" scale later this summer. I'd like to custom order something to be honest.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 25, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> o0o0o0o0o. Yeah, after I heard there was a 27" scale coming out of the same model, I kind of wanted to wait, but decided I'll pursue a 27" scale later this summer. I'd like to custom order something to be honest.



I just heard that they do that kind of thing. How much extra do they charge?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 25, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Damn - this has me really thinking of selling my UV.



And make a profit! 
I remember you wanting one of these back in the days...



technomancer said:


> I refuse to comment on the grounds I may incriminate myself


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Damn - this has me really thinking of selling my UV.



Just take into account that the necks on these are substantially thicker than Ibanez necks. These are in the ballpark of a Schecter Hellraiser, maybe even a hair thicker. That said IMHO they're very comfortable

Also you could probably always sand/shape the neck if you want it thinner


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 25, 2008)

Steve - I have played the HR and I didn't mind it in the least. I have something however in the works at the moment - if not this might be my failsafe. Definitely tempting though.

PSP - yeah I even bought one of those Blue Flamed Interceptors but then after two days of waiting for my order to ship out Kurt told me that they didnt have any more and that I would be refunded.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 25, 2008)

Gads, me wants!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Steve - I have played the HR and I didn't mind it in the least. I have something however in the works at the moment - if not this might be my failsafe.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 25, 2008)

ganna order mine friday when i get paid


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 25, 2008)

Gonna take the wife to dinner tonight. Maybe I can work this into the conversation. Dunno how receptive she'll be since I've gotten two 7's in the last two months. We shall see...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

Christopher said:


> I just heard that they do that kind of thing. How much extra do they charge?



From what I understand, it's not a whole lot at all. VERY reasonable, considering the prices of custom shops. The only thing is, you really need to plan within their body styles and stuff. If that doesn't bother you, it's really awesome. I can't wait to do mine. 



TimSE said:


> ganna order mine friday when i get paid



KILLER!!!! I definitely wanna hear what you think and see pics of yours mate!


----------



## TimSE (Feb 25, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> KILLER!!!! I definitely wanna hear what you think and see pics of yours mate!



HELLS YES 
actually cant wait
well chuffed the 27" is avalible now otherwise i would have been gettin the 25.5" and im deff a 27" player
BIG HANDS!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 25, 2008)

Christopher said:


> I just heard that they do that kind of thing. How much extra do they charge?



You probably can get it for less than 1k.
Mine has a LOT of custom options and the price will be around this.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

playstopause said:


> You probably can get it for less than 1k.
> Mine has a LOT of custom options and the price will be around this.



I'm curious as to what you ordered or are going to order. Care to share what you're talking about here man?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

playstopause said:


> You probably can get it for less than 1k.
> Mine has a LOT of custom options and the price will be around this.



Yeah seriously, we want specs. Who do you think you are, JJ?


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok guys. Just got a response from Kurt on a custom that I have a VERY rough idea for. Here goes:

Either Interceptor or Reaper body shape
27" Scale
Ebony fretboard
24 frets
Black hardware
String-thru fixed bridge
Grover tuners
1 volume
1 tone
3 way switch
Reverse Interceptor headstock
EMG 707s
Custom painted to Urban Camo or some camo with the 3 colors of my choice.

Price range was quoted at $799 - $899. He said the price is higher because the camo paint scheme would be a 3 step process. Not fucking bad at all. I think I'm gonna go through with it over the summer. Just not sure as to what colors I want. I'm thinking white, black, and dark purple camo. Hmmm...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Damn - this has me really thinking of selling my UV.



Something always has you thinking of selling something else ;p


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Something always has you thinking of selling something else ;p


----------



## playstopause (Feb 25, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Yeah seriously, we want specs. Who do you think you are, JJ?





I'll post up a "picture" specs in this thread just a bit later on tonight...


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Something always has you thinking of selling something else ;p


Says the guy who is selling his UV for one of these agiles?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

playstopause said:


> I'll post up a "picture" specs in this thread just a bit later on tonight...



Awesome! 

What do you guys think of my custom idea?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds cool I guess, it should work out fine =3


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> sounds cool I guess, it should work out fine =3



You guess?! 

 I kiiiid.


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 25, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What do you guys think of my custom idea?



Sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks bro. Really not sure if I wanna go with a V or not. I have an LTD DV8-R and I didn't really like the body size on me. It was too big. Seeing this is a more RR styled V, I think it should be fine. I mean, if Alexi Laiho's short ass can get away with it, I'm sure I can too.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 25, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Yeah seriously, we want specs. Who do you think you are, JJ?



All will be revealed in time.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 25, 2008)

Now cows and nice girls we have in Argentina aren't working. I just need that damn guitar.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/49915-those-agile-lovers.html#post900732


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

KILLER! I can't wait to see this thing!


----------



## SamSam (Feb 25, 2008)

Green Interceptor or Purple Septor??? Can't decide or wait for that matter.. the credit card is fearing the bashing its gonna take already...


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2008)

You'll give me a sneak peek, right?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 25, 2008)

Rick said:


> You'll give me a sneak peek, right?



 But just because you rule. That is it.


----------



## SamSam (Feb 25, 2008)

these things really seem to be taking off! 

I cant wait they are damn sexy and neck-thu!!! Exchange rates are my friend this month and wednesday is payday... 

bought my wacken tickets today and still need my download tickets too... looks like overtime for me


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

Whoa! Sounds like you're set for all sorts of fun this year. New Agile, Wacken, and Download?! Damn. I envy you.


----------



## Splees (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome, I can't wait for the rest of the hardtails to come out.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 25, 2008)

Holy shit.....there will probably be a Carvin up for sale from me REALSOONNOW.

Thank you Kurt....


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes! Now demand that we get an Agile group going too!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 26, 2008)

had it only had a fixed bridge and 28" scale instead of 27, i´d be all over it... basically, the other baritone, but with an extra string 

i would eat that up... with my fingertips... smooooothlyyyyyy...


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2008)

playstopause said:


> But just because you rule. That is it.



Sweet. 

I might consider switching from Ibanez to Agile now.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 26, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Says the guy who is selling his UV for one of these agiles?



I sold my UV to buy a loomis ;p


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like the green Interceptor Pro 25s are sold out now.


----------



## SamSam (Feb 26, 2008)

and they dont ship to gibraltar... 

lucky my dad lives in england


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm really interested but that neck needs to be similar to mine.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 28, 2008)

i talked to Kurt a while back about this model, before it was brought into production, and he said i could ship himmy 1077XL neck to have the profile duplicated for less than 250......

just food for thought for you guys


----------



## Splees (Feb 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I might consider switching from Ibanez to Agile now.






I did.

And I LOOVED my Ibanez guitars... until I got that black pro.



soldierkahn said:


> i talked to Kurt a while back about this model, before it was brought into production, and he said i could ship himmy 1077XL neck to have the profile duplicated for less than 250......
> 
> just food for thought for you guys



now I'd really want to get another if that happened.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll have to give it some serious thought, but I have an idea of what I'll do.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 28, 2008)

Gonna pursue a custom Agile Rick?


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Gonna pursue a custom Agile Rick?



I might. I'm really concerned about how the neck's gonna feel. That's the most important thing I consider before I try a guitar out.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 28, 2008)

Just get it profiled after another neck. No worries.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn, that is nice.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 29, 2008)

Rick, just drive it down here. I'll keep sanding until it's toothpicky enough for you, you go home with a tin of whatever finish you want to use, problem solved, money saved.

Jeff


----------



## LiesThatBind (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me get this right, the Interceptor is $599 and shipping to UK is $69, so i could get that for £335? Wow, thats cheap


----------



## playstopause (Feb 29, 2008)

Rick said:


> I might. I'm really concerned about how the neck's gonna feel. That's the most important thing I consider before I try a guitar out.



Mine is going to be shaped after the Wizard I specs.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 29, 2008)

LiesThatBind said:


> Let me get this right, the Interceptor is $599 and shipping to UK is $69, so i could get that for £335? Wow, thats cheap



yes BUT u got import duty n tax shit to do
itl be about £400 id say but still totaly worth it

I bought one this morning  cant wait


----------



## LiesThatBind (Feb 29, 2008)

TimSE said:


> yes BUT u got import duty n tax shit to do
> itl be about £400 id say but still totaly worth it
> 
> I bought one this morning  cant wait



Woah thats bloody cheap, same as i got my HR for


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

This abundance of Agile love makes me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Chrono (Dec 13, 2008)

Just put in an order for one of these bad boys. I can't wait until it comes. I originally wanted a red one but it was out of stock, plus I think the green one looks better now anyways.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2008)

10 month old thread bump 

Actually, I sold this to Cancer and should be shipping it out tomorrow


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2008)

technomancer said:


> 10 month old thread bump
> 
> Actually, I sold this to Cancer and should be shipping it out tomorrow



Your user title is quite appropriate, Steve.


----------

